# مجمع المقررات لهندسة الميكاترونكس [الرجاء عدم الرد]



## بن شهاب الدين (15 ديسمبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أحب أقدم لكم المقررات في هذا الموضوع وكل ما يخص المقرر من كتب و برامج و سلايدات عرض 
أرجوا عدم الرد للفائدة 
في حالة أي طلب (تواصل معي بالرسائل الخاصة) 
أبدأ بسم الله 
هندسة الميكاترونكس تدرس 4 إلى 5 سنوات على حسب الجامعة إن كانت تحتسب السنة التحضيرية 
بالنسبة لي أنا شخصياً ، في جامعتي ، ندرس هذا التخصص بأربع سنوات
*السنة الأولى:*
عامة إلى حد كبير وتتشارك في أغلب المقررات لكل الطلاب من جميع التخصصات ، ويدرس بها كالآتي : 
*رياضيات ( التفاضل والتكامل) لمرحلتين أي دورتين 
*الدارات الكهربائية electric circuit: كل ما يتعلق بحساب الجهد و التيار للمكونات التالية : مقاومات مكثفات inductor ومبادئ عمل الـ amplifiers
*Statics 
*رسم هندسي و الكاد
*Electronics : يشمل الدايد و الترانزيستر بكل تطبيقتهم 
*برمجة الهندسية : يشمل لغة ال c/c++ و الماتلاب 
*Dynamics
* طبعاً هذا غير المواد العملية : وهي دورتين معملية لل electric circuits و electronics و الدورة الآخيرة العملية للمهارات الورشة بشكل عام يعني اللحام و الخراطة و القياس و المبادئ للتعامل مع الورش لإنجاز المشروع 


**نكمل**

​


----------

